# Eta on a boer nanny first time for both of us



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got a doe who's sack is looking pretty full. Her other lady parts aren't extremely droopy or oozy yet but she's seeming pretty lazy. How can i get a better idea of when to expect kid(s)?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How about a pic from behind with special attention to right side & shot of udder?


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't get a good pic with her being shy plus no flash on the camera phone. But she Is oozing a little and her sack seems more full than yesterday. I'm worried because I don't have a door on my kidding stall. I thought she was preggers when I got her in August but wasn't sure. And she showed no definite signs til now. And now it seem CLOSE. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow , Good Lord willing she waits til I get home with a drill charger to put hinges on my stall door.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she is close. Is it amber goo?
When udder gets huge & shiny get ready!
Happy kidding!


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

It seems mostly clear. Little color at most. Its hard to tell with her udder because she has hairy udder Just so long as she gives me one more day I'm okay with it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, I agree with Nancy! 

Happy Kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes hairy udders. They will still shine.:smile:


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol. That's a relief. I'll feel ALOT better when she's in that stall.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah. Early this year an old gal had a huge shiny udder but I failed to put two & two together.
She had quads outside under shelter sometime early am when it was still dark. By the time I got out there the first one had expired.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I'll let Y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Another question. Is there any supplies I should have on standby for when she does go into labor. Just in case or otherwise.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There are lists around here somewhere for what to have on hand.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Keep checking get ligaments I have found that is the easiest way to tell how close to birth they r once they r gone u better stay close because it won't be long


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Turns out what I thought was ooze was just pee. But her sack is very full. Do y'all think it'd be safe to put back in the paddock while we wait? Will the kid noticeably drop before the afore mentioned tell tales?


----------

